
Here’s Why You’ll Hate the Apple Watch - xngzng
http://www.nirandfar.com/2015/04/apple-watch-kano-model.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+NirAndFar+%28Nir+and+Far+Blog%29
======
iblaine
TL;DR The Apple watch only shows users the time when the watch thinks it is in
use. This feature will annoy users.

